# Grafikfehler 8600M GS



## Xasser (12. März 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Notebook „Asus F3S“ ersteigert. Ich setze als erstes das Windows XP Pro mit dem SP 3 auf und alle notwendige Treiber.
Das Notebook lief anfangs ohne Probleme. Da ich zurzeit im Militär bin, installierte ich das Spiel: Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2009. Das lief auch ohne Probleme.
Zwischendurch hatte ich das Notebook auf einer Matratze, und dort traf während dem spielen zum ersten mal der Grafikfehler auf (siehe Bild). Ab diesem Zeitpunkt benutzte ich ihn nur noch auf ebenen Flächen.
Nach ca. 3 Tagen tauchte der Fehler zum 2x auf, nach 10 min. warten, konnte ich ihn wieder starten, aber es wurde nicht besser. Jetzt ist es so weit das bei jedem Start der Fehler kommt und dies schon von Anfang an. Hatte noch gehofft das es etwa die Software ist, aber das schliesse ich mal aus, da es schon beim booten kommt.
Lüfter ist auch sauber, nicht das es etwa Staub ist der die Kühlung lahm legt.
An was könnte es sonst liegen???
Es ist eine NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS Grafikkarte verbaut.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2010)

Nun, es kann schon sein, dass es Hitze ist. Evlt. ist der Grafik-Chip sogar wegen Hitze nun Defekt. Kannst Du das mal testweise an einen Monitor anschließen, ob es da auch diese Grafikfehler gibt?





Xasser schrieb:


> *Da ich* zurzeit aber im Militär bin, installierte ich das Spiel: Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2009.


 also, DEN kausalen Zusammenhang musst Du mal näher erläutern ^^


----------



## XXXilefXXX (12. März 2010)

joa,als du das notebook auf die matraze gelegt hast,is der grafikchip wahrscheinlich überhitzt und ist nun defekt

hoffe das es nich so ist!


----------



## 1821984 (13. März 2010)

Das ist ein Fertigungsfehler bei Nvidia!!! Hatte ich auch erlebt. Man ist sich sogar sicher, dass 90% dieser chips es nicht überleben werden. Da du dieses Notebook ja gebraucht gekauft hast, gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass dort noch Grarantie drauf ist. Wenn doch, dann sofort einschicken. 

Ich konnte mir aufgrund des gleichen fehlers und der Unfähigkeit von Acer dann ein neues Notebook aussuchen. Man war ich froh, dass ich mit dedm Problem den netten Menschen vom Großmarkt belästigen konnte.

Startet das Laptop noch? Wenn nicht, kannst du es im abgesicherten Modus mal mit standart VGA-Treiber laufen lassen! Aber damit ist natürlich keine Arbeiten oder gar Spielen möglich!


----------



## eXitus64 (13. März 2010)

Fertigungsfehler bei der 8600m (gs)?! Das höre ich zum ersten mal^^

Aber ein Hitzetod ist recht wahrscheinlich....


----------



## Xasser (13. März 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten.

@Herbboy
Ich hatte ihn gestern via DVI und VGA an einem Monitor angeschlossen. Doch das Bild war nicht auf dem Monitor. Kann man dies nicht erst im Windows einstellen/umstellen??


> *Da ich* zurzeit aber im  Militär bin, installierte ich das Spiel: Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2009.


 Na gut, das "aber" ist zu viel  Ich muss jedes Jahr für 3 Wochen in das Militär. Da ich „normale“ Zeiten habe (07:00-17:00) habe ich anschliessend Zeit für andere Tätigkeiten. Deshalb installierte ich das Spiel „aus lang weile“ 

@XXXilefXXX
Aber weshalb kommt der richtige Defekt erst Tage später!?

@1821984
Nein, leider keine Garantie vorhanden.
Starten kann ich ihn noch, aber das Bild ist von Anfang an so, deshalb kann ich leider auch nichts auswählen.


Was bei mir nicht aufgeht, dass ich ihn anschliessend 3 Tage ohne einen weiteren Fehler benutzen konnte und erst anschliessen haben sich die Fehler vermehrt.
Am nächsten Tag installierte ich noch Furmark und machte einen Stabilitätstest. Nach ca. 15 min. war er auf 88° Grad und dort blieb er auch. Was ich nicht als schlimm bezeichnen würde.

So einen Grafikchip kann man sonst nirgends kaufen? Hab ihn schon auseinander geschraubt (Bild) und finde den sollte ich selber wechseln können. Kenne mich sonst nur mit der Desktop-Hardware aus.


----------



## 1821984 (13. März 2010)

In abgesicherten Modus kommst du (ich glaube), wenn du F8 oder so drückst, wenn der Hersteller aufn Display zu sehen ist. Steht denn unten links meistens, welche taste das ist. Eine für Bios und die andere für weitere Optionen!

Dann den abgesicherten modus mal starten und den Standart-VGA Treiber raufmachen. Die Grafikfehler kommen nur, wenn sich die Karte hochtaktet und da beim Laden von Windows mal kurz die Karte hochgefahren wird, bricht sie dann zusammen und das ist das ergebnis. Genau wie bei mir. Erst wars nur ab und zu und man hat glück und kann noch in Abgesicherten Modus usw. und irgendwann gehts garnicht mehr.

Und ja das ist ein bekanntes Problem von allen Notebookherstellern, die ein Nvidia 8600 drin haben. Ob GT oder GS ist dabei egal. Man muss nur mal bei Google eingeben, 8600m gs defekt. Manche Hersteller haben darauf hin per Update die Lüftersteuerung verändert, andere haben umsonst 2 Jahre länger Garantie drauf gelegt und wieder andere wissen natürlich von nichts.


----------



## axel25 (14. März 2010)

Ganz ehrlich: Der Landwirtschaftssimulator hat einen Bug! Bei meinem alten Rechner (E7300; 9800GTX+; 4GB-RAM;usw) überhitzte mein Rechner innerhalb von 67 Minuten! Die CPU hat angefangen sich herunterzutakten! Als ich mit Übertakten angefangen habe, benutzte ich das Programm SuperFIB (gibt es hier im Forum!) und die CPU erhitze sich auf max. 67°C und taktete nicht herunter! Der Landwirtschaftssimulator brachte die CPU anscheinend an die Throttling-Grenze! Ich denke, der Landwirtschaftssimulator hat deine GraKa überhitzt und beschädigt!


----------



## poiu (14. März 2010)

bekanntes Lötzinn Problem der Geforce 8 Serie, laut einigen foren soll das aufbacken im Offen bei ~120°C helfen. einen sehr langen Thread dazu gab es bei 3DCENTER.org finde denn link nicht

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/29335-defekte-grafikkarte-den-backofen.html

[Sammelthread] Grafikkartenreperatur durch das Backofenprinzip!!! (KEIN SCHERZ) Sammel- & Infothread - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Xasser (16. März 2010)

@1821984 
Das ist ja das Problem, schon nach dem betätigen vom Startknopf habe ich diesen Fehler, also sehe ich nie was. Somit kann ich gar nicht in einem Abgesicherten Modus starten.
Hast du dein Notebook anschliessend verkauft oder hattest du noch Garantie?

@axel25
Wieso wird das Spiel dann noch verkauft 

@poiu
Hab im pcgh Forum auch schon einen Thread dazu gesehen.
Werde dies als nächstes testen. Habe noch eine 2 Grakka die ich gleich mit reinschieben kann. 
Danke für den Tipp


Falls dies auch nichts bringt, gibt es die Möglichkeit den Chip/Grafikkarte sonst wo zu kaufen und zu ersetzen?


----------



## Xasser (24. Juni 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Nach langem widme ich mich nun wieder meinem Notebook.

Wie poiu schon vom aufbacken Thema erwähnt hat, wollte ich dies heute testen.
Doch (wen ich richtig liege) meine Grafikkarte ist „leider“ eine fixe und keine gesteckte.
Gibt es [/FONT][FONT=&quot]trotzdem [/FONT][FONT=&quot]eine Möglichkeit es zu versuchen?
Muss ich das ganze MB ausbauen?
Wenn ja, ist das ein grosser Aufwand (Kenne nur die Hardware von den PC’s)

Danke

[/FONT]


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2010)

versuchen kannst Du es - was bleibt Dir sonst noch übrig? Du kannst höchstens die Sache aufgeben und es als "defekt" bei ebay verticken. Vlt. sogar mal nachforschen, ob es sich eher lohnt, zB Display, Akku, Netzteil usw. einzeln zu verkaufen. Besonders teuer war das doch sicher eh nicht, oder? Für nen Akku oder ein Netzteil zahlen die Leute gern mal 20-40€, weil ein Ersatzteilkauf nochmal teurer werden kann.


----------



## Xasser (24. Juni 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Hmm, hab jetzt alle ersichtlichen Schrauben auf der Unterseite des Notebook gelöst.
[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Kann es aber nicht lösen.
[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Ich hatte mal was davon gehört, das man bei fast allen Notebooks via Tastatur zu dem Mainboard kommt.
[/FONT]   Wie geht man da vor?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2010)

Da musst DU mit dem modellnamen + "disassembly" mal googlen - das ist bei jedem Notebook anders, da gibt es ja auch keine Standard wie ATX bei PCs.


----------



## Xasser (24. Juni 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Danke.
[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Leider ist mein Englisch nicht so der Hit.
[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Das hier habe ich gefunden (Asus F3SV)  soweit bin auch schon gekommen.
[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Poste mal ein paar Bilder, vielleicht sieht man etwas, was mir weiter helfen kann!?[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Unter dem Keyboard sehe ich nur 1 Schraube. Auf der Hinterseite ein paar mehr [/FONT]


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2010)

naja, das kann halt je nach Modell wieder anders aussehen. Manchmal verdeckt nur ein Aufkleber ne Schraube. Versuch auch mal, das Display abzumachen, vlt. sind auch unter einer Abdeckung bei den Scharnieren Schrauben versteckt.


----------



## ferrari590 (25. März 2011)

Sollte jemand seine (defekte)
8400M GS
8600M GT
8600MGS
verkaufen wollen, meldet sich bitte bei mir.
Danke


----------



## Fiesta197 (16. Oktober 2011)

@ ferrari590 was machst du damit? Die sind doch auf dem Motherbord festverlötet!


----------



## Alex555 (16. Oktober 2011)

die Backofenmethode hilft nur kurzzeitig.
Ich würde auch in Erwägung ziehen, dass die Grafikkarte bereits defekt beim Kauf war, der Verkäufer per Backofenmethode die Graka kurzzeitig repariert und dann als funktionierend verkauft hat.


----------

